# How do you use CorelDraw to make Rhinestone transfers



## plteckie (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello,

I have spent three days on the forum looking up how to use CorelDraw to make rhinestone transfers. I see many posts that say it can be done but when I try to follow the links there is nothing there. I found a quick tutorial from Fluid but could only get as far as coping my created circle onto the sprayer. After that I could not follow the directions. I couldn't figure out how to assign a path with out tracing over every line, then the dots are right on top of each other. 

Does any one have or know of an active link to a tutorial for using CorelDraw 3x to make outline and fill templates for rhinestone stencils? Any help would be much appriaciated.

Thank you

plteckie


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a link to the procedure: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortu...attredirects=0


----------

